# Problème restauration Ipod Touch (6)



## laullie (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour, mon Ipod n 'a plus de batterie et m 'affiche un câble usb et le logo d' Itunes du coup j' ai voulu le restaurer. J'ai mis en marche le restauration mais vers la fin tout s' est arrété et ça m' a affiché "L' Ipod n' a pas pu être restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (6).
J'ai redémarrer mon ordinateur plusieurs fois, changer de câble mais rien à faire
S'il vous plait aidez moi, je souhaitrais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème et s'il a réussi à le résoudre (sans avoir besoin des services d 'Apple, ma garantie est finie :rose.
Merci d 'avance


----------



## chrispff (29 Août 2012)

Reponse d'Apple pour l'erreur 6 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3694?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR#error6
dans la rubrique:  Erreurs liées à des logiciels de sécurité tiers

Erreurs 2, 4 (ou -4), 6, 40, 1000, 9006

Consultez l&#8217;article Dépannage de problèmes liés aux logiciels de sécurité. Souvent, il suffit de désinstaller le logiciel de sécurité tiers pour résoudre ces erreurs.
Un logiciel tiers installé peut avoir modifié la taille de paquet par défaut sous Windows en insérant une entrée TcpWindowSize dans le registre. La cause de cette erreur peut être une mauvaise configuration de la taille de paquet par défaut. Contactez le fabricant du logiciel qui a procédé à la modification de la taille de paquet pour bénéficier d&#8217;une assistance ou suivez les instructions indiquées dans l&#8217;article Comment réinitialiser le protocole Internet (TCP/IP) de Microsoft.
Vérifiez que votre réseau autorise l&#8217;accès aux ports 80 et 443.
Vérifiez que la communication avec les sites albert.apple.com ou photos.apple.com n&#8217;est pas bloquée par un coupe-feu ou un autre réglage de sécurité Internet.
Supprimez le fichier .ipsw, ouvrez iTunes et réessayez de télécharger la mise à jour. Consultez les étapes décrites dans la section Procédure avancée > Renommer, déplacer ou supprimer le fichier du logiciel iOS (.ipsw) ci-dessous pour connaître les emplacements du fichier.
Restaurez l&#8217;appareil tout en étant connecté à un autre réseau.
Procédez à la restauration à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;un autre ordinateur.


----------

